# Mi radio en internet



## DavidGuetta (Mar 13, 2011)

Hola amigos, queria compartir mi radio online que tengo, esperando que mi lineal este listo junto con un exitador para tirar la musica al aire.

Este es mi link...

http://83.142.230.129:15574

Abranlo con Winamp: CTRL + L y anotar http://83.142.230.129:15574

Dira radio juvenil... igual busquen el Facebook Juvenil Ancud

Tengo que decir que no todo el dia habra transmision por razones de tiempo y que usan el PC que ocupo... generalmente en la noche tendre emisiones, u ocasionalmente lo hare dentro del dia y madrugada.

Saludos!


----------



## Dano (Mar 14, 2011)

Listen2myradio te fuerza a que visistes su página apra escuchar, una vez que la visitaste queda ese IP habilitado para escuchar desde el Winamp.

En resumen: El ip no anda.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 15, 2011)

Dano, el IP anda, es que simplemente no estaba transmitiendo en el rato en que pusiste la radio... 
Generalmente me pongo a transmitir en la noche cuando no me usan el PC que uso.
Antes usaba simplemente el reproductor del listen2myradio pero por razones de querer cambiar la forma en que emito, pasé de mp3 a aacplus. Además el listen2myradio no acepta aacplus en ninguna transmision en shoutcast, y para que lo sea hay que pagar... En cambio con el winamp siempre tengo señal disponible y sin pagar $$
Saludos!


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 30, 2011)

-edit- ahora si por las noches!


----------



## maxi01 (Mar 30, 2011)

man por que no conseguis un reproductor en html lo subis a una paginita gratuita y listo, registras un dominio gratuito y listo


----------



## DavidGuetta (Mar 31, 2011)

hola, es que tengo ese dominio, pero ningun reproductor admite el aacPlus, solo mp3 y en shoutcast, mi intencion es que pueda yo mismo tener un archivo ejemplo: m3u, pls o algo asi para que asi de el archivo de playlist para poder llegar y abrirla en el winamp o ares (que ademas tambien reproduce estos archivos)
Es por eso que doy mi direccion ip para abrirla con winamp. 

*EDIT EDIT -------> Por problemas con mi IP anterior tuve que cambiarla por 69.64.74.135:6586*

OJO, no se debe anteponer ni http:// o un ''/'' delante del IP, sino no anda.

Alguien sabe como hago para que tenga mi archivo m3u o pls?


----------



## homebrew (Mar 31, 2011)

Esa ip no anda aparece como la pagina de pruebas de un servidor apache  ubicada en Kansas USA .
Mi consejo es que te montes un servidor web en tu pc hay mucha info en internet luego montas la pagina con los reproductores , un paso muy importante es que tengas una cuenta en dyndns.org  o en no-ip.org para salvar el problema de las ip dinamicas y que tu radio se pueda escuchar en todo momento, ademas de poner un nombre a tu radio como por ej: Radio Mumish13 en vez de  69.64.74.135:6586

Saludos


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 1, 2011)

esa es la ip para pegarla en winamp, por eso no tengo dominios...

saludos!


----------



## homebrew (Abr 1, 2011)

simplemente pon en google  :  *montar una radio en mi pc*  hay muy buenos y claros articulos


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 2, 2011)

bueno, revisare ahi. gracias homebrew! mientras termine con mi transmisor FM para poder transmitir sera todo a traves de la red


----------



## DanielU (Abr 2, 2011)

usa dyndns                                                                   .


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 29, 2011)

*FIXED:* He arreglado el probema de que no tenia un archivo pls para abrir directamente la radio en winamp.-

Hay que abrir: http://69.64.74.135:6586/listen.pls y se baja un archivo al winamp.

Saludos!


----------

